# New pics of my R34...



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Some of you (who saw my previous thread with pics of the car) may remember it like this:










Three weeks later this happened:










The damage was quite extensive, and it's taken a lot of money, time and work to rebuild the car. The insurance company has financed the rebuild, but I've been doing all the necessary resarch, orders and most of the labour myself (with the aid of a few friends from time to time).

As of today, I've come this far in rebuilding the car:



















During the time the car was at the repair shop my standard rims were stolen. I will get a new set, but in the mean time I had to borrow a set from a good friend. The Nismo rims on the pictures are his rims, not mine. The car will get a set of 19" rims instead.

The car will receive some upgrades while I'm at it. The reason why the front end is so high in the pictures above is since the engine and gearbox is out of the car. Here's about a third of the new performance parts that will be put on the car:










I'll post a complete spec of the car once it's back on the streets.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hate seeing pictures like this  but good on you for not giving up!  and sorry to hear abotu your wheels...


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

ouch! good to hear the insurance is coming to the party.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

The old saying "every cloud has a silver lining" comes to mind 

Glad you're ok & that the car will be back bigger & better than ever. Progress looks promising


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hope it was "just" the front as we can see on the pic,or did you damage the back too??

Looks like a perfect repair,nothing to see from the damage


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice comeback from what looks like an awful wreck. Congrats on getting it back together.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Only the front was damaged in the crash. Everything in front of the engine's front end was completely destroyed, and then some more. The engine itself did alright except for a few pulleys. Suspension seems to have come out of it on top as well. I've got more pictures that I can post here later showing the extent of the damage.

Thanks for your comments guys, it adds to one's motivation.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sorry to see that, but glad you getting it sorted, and one step better!!! 

BTW whats in the Nismo and Mine's boxes??!! Your such a tease!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Alecci said:


>


Lol, thats like 7 christmas mornings in one.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Hehe, I'm a tease? Lol! OK, here's the complete spec for this season. Unfortunately, I never was any good at keeping my own secrets...

*Engine:*
Tomei ProCam Intake Camshaft _260° Lift 10.25mm_
Tomei ProCam Exhaust Camshaft _252° Lift 9.15mm_
Tomei Adjustable Intake Cam Pulley
Tomei Adjustable Exhaust Cam Pulley
Tomei Valve Lifters
Tomei Valve Springs _10.85mm_
Tomei Gasket Combination _1.2mm 87.0mm_
GReddy Timing Belt
GReddy Engine Pulley Kit
GReddy Racing Intercooler R-SPL HG Type 23 _302.0mm x 600.0mm x 115.0mm_
GReddy Intercooler Piping Kit
GReddy Racing Radiator _435.0mm x 670.0mm x 48.0mm_
GReddy Radiator Piping Kit
GReddy Radiator Cap
GReddy Intake Plenum
GReddy Plenum Piping Kit
GReddy Oil Cooler Kit NS1010G _299.0mm x 142.0mm x 50.0mm_
GReddy Oil Filter
GReddy Oil Filler Cap
GReddy Blow-Off Valve Type-RS _x 2_
GReddy e-Manage Ultimate ECU
GReddy e-Manage Ultimate Harness Kit
GReddy Profec B-Spec II Boost Controller
GReddy Turbo Timer
GReddy Turbo Timer Harness
Apexi Power Intake
Sard 800cc Injector _x 6_
Sard 280L Fuel Pump
Sard Fuel Pump Harness Kit
Sard Fuel Filter
Sard Fuel Delivery Pipe
Sard Adjustable Fuel Regulator Type-R
Sard Adjustable Fuel Regulator Adapter
Nissan N1 Oil Pump
Nissan N1 Water Pump
Nismo Air Flow Meter _x 2_
Nismo Engine Mount _x 2_
Nismo Transmission Mount
Nismo Low Temperature Thermostat
GT-Tune Stainless Steel Low Mount Manifold _x 2_
GT-Tune Aluminum Washer Bottle & Oil Catch Tank
GT-Tune Aluminum Water Expansion Tank
GT-Tune Aluminum Power Steering Fluid Container
Garrett GT2560R-JP _x 2, 400-475 PS each_

*Drivetrain:*
Nismo Super Coppermix Twin Plate Clutch
Nismo Fully Lightened & Balanced Flywheel

*Chassis/Suspension:*
GReddy DowMax Low Down Springs

*Interior:*
Nismo Combination Meter 320 km/h (White)

*Exterior:*
Mine's Intercooler Air Vents
Nissan Rear Fog Light (White)
Nismo Front Indicators (White)
Nismo Side Indicators (White)
Nismo Carbon B-Pillar Garnish
Biltema Carbon Garnished Windshield Wiper Arms
Stout Carbon Aero Bonnet
Knight Racer Carbon High Level Rear Wing
Knight Racer Carbon Boot Lid (Partly Color Coded)
GT-Culture Carbon Front Spoiler (Color Coded)
GT-Culture Carbon Front Splitter
GT-Tune Carbon Front Spoiler Canards
GT-Tune Decal Set

Since my standard wheels were stolen while the car was at the repair shop, the insurance company is to provide me with a replacement set. I have high hopes for getting a set of 19" or 18" BBS LeMans in silver.

At first I also had the intention of installing new pistons, conrods, bearings and bolts but time and finances brought these plans to a standstill for now. At the same time I've been rebuilding the car, I've also been renovating my apartment, sold it and bought a house. My schedule's full on all accounts and money is regrettably needed elsewhere as well. Those are the main reason for the rebuild taking such a long time.

Hopefully I'll be able to get the car out into the street before this season is over.

For the next season I hope to be able to add Nismo side and rear skirts, Nismo tail lights, a pair of carbon mirrors as well as some other discrete carbon items and hopefully further modifications to suspension and drivetrain. The car will also get a respray, it will probably be Sparkling Silver or maybe Pearl White.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks superb :thumbsup: 

Great attention to detail in looks & performance:clap: 

Keep us posted with more pictures 

Dave.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a very sad picture however its good to see that you are rebuilding it.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

The last engine parts has finally arrived, including a set of used BBS LeMans 18"x10" ET20 to replace the stolen standard items.

Here's a pic of the new parts, in the top end you can make out the new GReddy Titanium Exhaust.










And here's a shot of the car with the new wheels mounted. Both the car and the new rims are very dirty.










Not much more to do about the exterior... I'll be adding a carbon trunk, carbon rearview mirrors and hopefully a set of Nismo carbon side skirts and rear spats prior to the beginning of next season. I've already got the Mine's air vents, but probably will not be fitting them until it's time for the respray. Still not sure on which colour though...

White or Sparkling Silver, what's your suggestion?

The head is at a local workshop for porting/polishing and installing the new camshafts. Unfortunately, everything has taken more time than anticipated, so the car will probably not get to taste the streets at all this season (maybe just for the annual MOT).


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice.....congrats


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Stuff never works out as planned bud but you just gota keep at it, it's looking good!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

wow your insurance company is great!! id bet mine wouldnt pay off like that!

I hate seeing skylines in crashes, painful!

BUT good for you, its gonna be a much better car 

i hope no frame damage?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see the finished article!

LM's look great, and these are the wheels that came originally on my car. And I didn't like those, and yet they look awesome on yours! Same thoughts on each others wheels!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

looking awesome!!

good work.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

it looks very nice now :smokin:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, they're really appreciated.

Any suggestions/opinions on what new colour to pick? I've limited the alternatives down to Sparkling Silver or White, but I'm having a really hard time choosing between the two.



Rain said:


> wow your insurance company is great!! id bet mine wouldnt pay off like that!


They were not suppoused to do it for me either. The fact that the insurance company did pay up was the result of a mix of luck and honesty.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well IMO it would be a bit pointless going for silver again, so thus white would be my choice. 

Then again white does look absolutely awesome, and suits the R34 to the ground.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Virdee, I'll take it under serious consideration... It would bring the looks of the car a tad bit close to that of the Mine's R34, which I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one, out of curiosity which 2560s are they, where they're rated for 475hp each???????


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

According to the company that sold these turbos to my friend Klaus (whom I bought them from), they are Garrett GT2560R-JP which are equivalent to the US/EU version of Garrett GT2871R.

I don't how much of this is correct, but they flow more power than the HKS GT2530's and they are more responsive as well. I've been told that a guy in Japan dynoed his R33 GT-R (?) to 738 PS @ flywheel.

I've also had the opportunity to experience the characteristics of these turbos compared to the HKS GT2530's, and the Garrett ones seemed much more responsive. Both setups were mounted to the same car/engine, and according to the owner no other changes had been made to the engine in between.

A friend of mine also ran the HKS GT2530's on his Rod Bell tuned R33 GT-R, and my impression was the same there (that the HKS ones are less responsive).

In the end it doesn't really matter, as I'm not looking for high power figues (anymore, I was in the past) but rather a responsive car with more emphasis on drivability, durability and driving experience. As long as they can make 600 PS I'll be satisfied.


----------



## MOJOUK (Aug 23, 2007)

shitttttt...every skyline owners nightmare...what was the final bill..i imagine youd rather not rememeber...leave it where it belongs in the world of bad dreams.


----------



## Teknik (Dec 26, 2006)

Garrett GT2560R-JP x 2, 400-475 PS each :clap: 

I highly recommend to put "at least" forged pistons in there.
I spec the engine always higher than turbines.

I just put in a R34 Nur engine in my car with Tomei 1.0mm headgasket.
I'm breaking in my engine now... taking sooooo long to break-in the engine.

anyways, Good luck on your rebuild!!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Teknik said:


> Garrett GT2560R-JP x 2, 400-475 PS each :clap:
> 
> I highly recommend to put "at least" forged pistons in there.
> I spec the engine always higher than turbines.
> ...


The plan at first was to upgrade the pistons, rods, bearings and bolts as well in order to overbuild the engine and thus allow for higher durability. By coincidence I ended up buying a house this summer, so I guess they'll have to wait.

I'm not planning on going any higher than 600 PS, at least not until the internals have been upgraded, and probably not even then. There's also so many other things I want for the car, I don't really know where to start... Carbon fibre propshaft and full leather interior are things I'd also like to add to the car in the future, not to mention a better suspension (stock with lowering springs as of yet).

Now at least, the car will hopefully perform as well as it looks (according to my own personal opinion). I'd hate the idea of having a car looking the part performance-wise and then having my arse owned by an ice cream van, or something of the sort.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Alecci

Thank you for documenting your repairs. I need all the inspiration I can get to have my R34 repaired. I hit a tree and caused extensive frontal damage. I am a broken man. I am inclined towards a settlement rather than going ahead with the repairs....

M


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

GO white, silver has been done to death and a white 34 looks way better than a silver one...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Silver all the way, it's the best...you can check the poll!!!

Wow, glad to see it's getting close, it's been a LONG time coming.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Dont mean to rain on your parade but the turbos you got will be a lot more laggy then the 2530's but they will give more power. I was very close to buy this but after some investigation from Airtune they told me that these turbos a re little to big for a 2,6(if you want good response) but good for a 2,8. 




Alecci said:


> According to the company that sold these turbos to my friend Klaus (whom I bought them from), they are Garrett GT2560R-JP which are equivalent to the US/EU version of Garrett GT2871R.
> 
> I don't how much of this is correct, but they flow more power than the HKS GT2530's and they are more responsive as well. I've been told that a guy in Japan dynoed his R33 GT-R (?) to 738 PS @ flywheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

gtrsam said:


> Dont mean to rain on your parade but the turbos you got will be a lot more laggy then the 2530's but they will give more power. I was very close to buy this but after some investigation from Airtune they told me that these turbos a re little to big for a 2,6(if you want good response) but good for a 2,8.


Yes, I've heard that as well. People don't seem to agree on the characteristics on these turbos. I've had the opportunity to feel the difference myself though. On the other hand, maybe the setups on those engines were more suited for the Garrett turbos than the HKS ones.

For the moment being we'll just have to wait and see. Though I hope these turbos will do nice, I actually wanted a set of HKS GT2510's. If anyone knows someone that may be up for a swap, please let me know.

On a positive side note, the workshop installing the new camshafts for me decided to sponsor me a bit, and the head is now fully race ported and polished.

On Sunday I will start to re-assemble the engine/gearbox. I've been held up for a while for varying reasons.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I love your R34 ... the colour is perfect, and that new bonnet ... damn


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Time for an update I guess...

I got my head back from the workshop on Monday 19th November. Since then I've been spending a good deal of time in the garage trying to put all the pieces together. One of the employees at the workshop has been and will be of great assistance in getting it sorted.

So far we've managed to get most of the engine ready for dropping it into the car. A few things remain, I will be replacing the oil and water piping for the turbochargers with steel-braided hoses. I've been to some shops today in order to get hold of the stuff needed, and hopefully that part will be completed this weekend.

When that's been achieved I'll just have to mount the rear turbocharger and the gearbox, and then finally we're ready for the engine installation.

Now for some pictures...

_The first few pictures shows the cleaned, ported and polished head. New camshafts, valve lifters, valve guides, valve springs and valve seals have been installed._




































_This is my mate Janne Lennartsson mounting the head to the block. He's employed as a professional engine builder at the workshop that did the work on the head (also my new sponsor), Bo Ridstrom Racing AB._









_The head is in place. At the time the picture was taken the camshaft pullies were not mounted correctly, so we had to take the stuff apart and reset the engine again before putting it back._









_The new lightweight engine pulleys have been added._









_A sideview picture, just for the fun of it. I guess you can't tell from the picture, but there's also new engine mounts made by Nismo._









_And then the other side. One of the throttle bodies were added to make it look more complete. I have since taken it off to clean them all properly._









_Finally a pic of the very, very dirty car sitting in a corner in the garage waiting to the engine and gearbox to be installed. Soon, very soon..._









I have some more pictures on the camera that shows further work that has been done, but I cannot find the USB-cable to connect the cam to the computer. I'll try to look for it during the weekend.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Alecci said:


> The last engine parts has finally arrived, including a set of used BBS LeMans 18"x10" ET20 to replace the stolen standard items.
> 
> Here's a pic of the new parts, in the top end you can make out the new GReddy Titanium Exhaust.
> 
> ...



this is looking like a sweet car mate. nice work.. crash a car you can only make it better when it comes back out :clap:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work man and the LM's are pure sex. Great addition to car! :smokin:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I made this update on some Swedish forums prior to my one-week vacation in Gran Canaria, and thougt I might as well share it with you people as well.

All the fittings and steel-braided hoses replacing the oil and water lines for the turbochargers have now been sorted out and fitted. I've also mounted some more stuff to the engine. Now basically all that's needed before putting the whole thingy back where it belongs is fitting the gearbox. I hope to have that completed during this weekend.

_Unfortunately the car has amassed its fair share of dust standing in the workshop for about half a year, but I though this picture was so cool I couldn't help sharing it._









_All hoses and fittings have finally been assembled. Of course I've replaced all the washers with new fresh copper items, and tightened all bolts the appropriate torque according to the workshop manual._









_Another picture of the same things, but from another angle. The Trust/GReddy L-bow certainly make a good show._









_Once again the same, but from a frontal viewpoint._









_I choose this picture to show off the new clutch. It looks so sexy it's a shame one can't see it once the gearbox has been mounted._









_A little close-up on the new hoses..._









_...and another one. Not much space to maneouvre, I can tell you!_









_The 4-way joint will later on be fitted with a mount to ensure it's lined up properly towards the head, and it will also be given a slight downward angle towards the turbochargers in order to not hinder water flow_









_The same thing applies here. I will have mounts custom-made for the purpouse of giving the lining of the hose some decency._









_A picture from the inlet side... That Trust/GReddy intake plenum really is a neat piece. One sh!tload of hoses and cables underneath it, and it'll be the thrill of the christmas holidays sorting them out._









_And then a corresponding picture taken from a rear angle. I'm thinking about replacing a lot of the rubber hoses with steel-braided items for good looks and good consience._









_Last picture for the time being. Everything looks so nice and clean, just like it should be. All the top covers has been sent to a respray shop for colour-matching to the body. The new Sard fuelrail looks a bit patriotic considering the colours it's flying (the colours of the Swedish flag)._









Like I said I hope to have the gearbox fitted this weekend, and maybe we will even have started the process of lifting the piece back into the car. At the same time we'll be fitting my new Trust/GReddy coilover suspension.

Over and out for now...


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...nice worked....


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow...it's looking really great...even dirty, your GTR looks frig'n *HOT*!!..


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Top Effort mate!
Keep up the good work, 100% commitment there.:bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this the guy that works on Klaus' R34. If so, he's a clever guy. Top work!!:smokin:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Many, many thanks for all your encouraging and positive comments, they're most appreciated. I'm delighted to see that my concept for the car appeals to people on this board, as this is the place where the majority of Skyline-enthusiasts in the know hang around.

The gearbox and clutch were finally fitted on Saturday, and I now expect just one more day's work before the process of putting the machine back into the car take's its start. No pictures from that Saturday's work though, but I'll be sure to let the camera do its fair share next time.

Paul mate, the guy helping me along is not the same guy working on Klaus' car, although I've had a good deal of support from Klaus and his close friend/mechanic Wiktor since day one. My sincere thanks to them, and also to Perra who has also been very supportive in many different ways from the start of this project.

On a positive side-note, I now have a sponsor that will provide me with custom carbon products, so expect to see a few nice bits of such material to find their way onto the car.

I've also gotten my act together and applied for a spot at the internationally reknown Bilsport Performance & Custom Motor Show at Elmia in my hometown, which is due to take place during the Easter weekend.

Once again thanks for your views, comments, tips, hints and criticism! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

A lot's happened since last update, but I don't feel up to the task of describing it all in detail. Here's a few pictures to give a general idea though.

_New GReddy titanium exhaust fitted._









_New GReddy coilovers waiting to be fitted._









_Engine being mounted into the car._









_New GReddy plenum fitted._









_And the current state of the project._









Hoping to fire it up within the next two weeks.

Nismo side skirts and rear spats soon being ordered. :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Perserverence equalls a Wicked Car.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Just wanted to share a few pics taken at the annual Bilsport Performance & Custom Motorshow at Elmia here in Sweden:























































I know it's a bit too low... I did some unfortunate experimenting with my new coilovers prior to the car show, and didn't have the time to set them properly before putting the car in there.

And yes, the car graphics are very inspired by Mine's... To be honest the whole car is very inspired by Mine's.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice.

I've been playing around with the Skyline GTR (r34 of course) in Need for Speed: Pro Street and I decided I want to make them look like ones I find on this forum. 

You're my first victim. 
Sadly a lot of the things on your car aren't found in the game.







Oh, look who it is!



Who's your daddy now, kid? 



:chuckle:


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice car man


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree it may be abit low, but other than that it's very nice


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

it is a very nice car
but however to low... and some spacers on the wheel would make the car perfekt


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be sure to get some more pics of the car once the coilovers are properly adjusted. Before setting them too low there was no hint that spacers would be needed. The rims are 10" wide and the offset is +20, so I guess the weird angle just makes it seem like spacers are required.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, ouch on the crash, really nice rebuild.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Alecci said:


> I'll be sure to get some more pics of the car once the coilovers are properly adjusted. Before setting them too low there was no hint that spacers would be needed. The rims are 10" wide and the offset is +20, so I guess the weird angle just makes it seem like spacers are required.




An offset of +12 would have been perfect.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Long time, no update...

A few (quite) recent pics for those interested:

_Custom-made wheel center caps sporting the GT-R logo. Ride height has been adjusted a bit as well._









_The car was back in the garage for some time, collecting dust..._









_A shot of the rear..._









_I really like this picture... It looks aggressive and dangerous._









Brand new Nismo side skirts and rear spats have arrived, just need to sort a way to have them covered in carbon.

Sadly enough it seems this project will never be completed. I'm experiencing severe engine problems that I'm not able to solve myself, and I've managed to drain my savings account in the process of just getting the engine started.

As things stand now, this will be the end of this thread and of my Skyline-ownership as well.

It has been fun sharing it with you, I wish you all the best of luck with your projects.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A shame this.. No chance you can hold on and have her up and running well? Patience is a virtue so they say..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Alecci said:


> Sadly enough it seems this project will never be completed. I'm experiencing severe engine problems that I'm not able to solve myself, and I've managed to drain my savings account in the process of just getting the engine started.
> 
> As things stand now, this will be the end of this thread and of my Skyline-ownership as well.
> 
> It has been fun sharing it with you, I wish you all the best of luck with your projects.


What sort of problems do you have??

Not nice to hear you need to sell it,with all the things you had with your car:nervous: 

Alex


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

These posts make me sad 

It would be a damn shame if you have to sell your baby.


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Just read this post for the 1st time,

Although very sad to see the crash, why spend all that money on really expensive parts and not even get the engine running! It has just baffeled me! 

Very interesting read and thank you for the informative documentary. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Believe me, it's not that I _want_ to sell the car, but as I cannot get it running it seems like a bad idea having all that money tied up, which could otherwise be spent elsewhere...

I have threads going on some forums concerning the problems, but they've received very poor response, if any, so far. Here's the thread I have on this board: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/100309-engine-problems.html

Any help I can get sorting this problem out would increase the chance of me keeping the car. I could probably work out the practical issues of working on the car myself, but I need ideas on where to start looking.

My next bet is that it's related to vacuum, so I'll take out the intake plenum and check the throttle bodies and vacuum lines.

I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

We own a special purpose machine company and I have to deal with crazy problems all day. Don't get me wrong, we don't make simple coffee machines or such stuff, but complex pneumatic and servo motor driven machines with computer controls etc..

What I've learned in a really short time: 
1. Anything that is broken can be fixed. Anything.
2. Especially if it ran before, you can get it to run again.

Conclusion: Double and Triple check everything, don't stop with the mechanics, also check cables and stuff! Would be very sad if you had no other chance then selling the car.

Marc


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

DON'T give up 'ALEECI' ! 

It would be a real shame after all that hard work. Dont get me wrong, l know exactly how you feel. If you remember my thread before l took it offline, had so many problems, wanted to throw in the towel on many occasions, but the thought of cruising in the car once completed and knowing that l did it all myself kept me going.

Is there not a reputal garage near or around you that could take on the job. Sometimes it takes you to take a step back and let someone else have a go. They'll probably notice something you have over looked.

My advice, get someone else to have go who'll have a different approach than you.:wavey:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Living Sweeden I bet it's hard to find someone to look at it you can trust .Best of luck ,dont sell, get her running :thumbsup:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

The problem is I already spent all available funds on just getting it started... No workshop/garage would be willing to work on the car for free, and I cannot say that I blame them.

I thus have two alternatives:

1: To solve the problems myself.
2: Sell the car with a considerable financial loss.

For the first alternative I'm dependant upon help from guys like you.

I'm not willing to wait one more year to get it running, I've owned the car for 2,5 years and I've only driven it about 2,000 miles, spending a great deal of money, time and energy in the process.

If I don't get my money's worth this season, it'll go.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

You're almost making me going to see my bank guy 

Come on, try harder, you'll get it running in time!

Marc


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I managed to solve the problems myself, it seems I'm keeping the car.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news Mate!!!

For the benafit of other owners, what was the problem. Got a feeling it was something silly, l should know what the experiences l've had!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

The solution was posted in my thread named 'Engine Problems', I thought it would make more sense when read together with the symptoms.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's some new pictures to celebrate the solution to the problems:

_First ride in the car since the crash, the car is towed from a friend to the workshop responsible for mapping the car._









_The car is standing on the rolling road at Maxxtuning. This time things unfortunately didn't turn out the way we wanted._









_The car's back in my garage at home. Hopefully I'll be able to sort the issues once I've pushed it out of the garage, since there's no way I'll be able to push it back in myself._









_Problems solved! The car looks as satisfied as I feel!_









The car was sent off to mapping again this evening. Hopefully it'll be finished some time during the first half of the following week.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luck! :wavey:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks great! Good luck! It's about time that luck is on your side


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Best of luck to you mate! you really deserve it! all that time and effort, don't give up near the end! keep us updated!!!


----------



## Stub (Jul 2, 2008)

good luck, nothing worse when bad luck keeps hitting you in the face:thumbsup:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Mapping yesterday had to be aborted since we couldn't get any decent boost pressure (wouldn't go above 0,5 bar) and because all the car instrumentation suddenly died during a pull.

Best pull for the day was an estimated 384 PS and 371 Nm at the flywheel with only the afore-mentioned 0,5 bar boost, using 97 octane fuel and only going to 7,500 rpm. I guess there's potential for good figures in the future at least. The curve looks decent, climbing rather evenly and steeply from 2,500 rpm, still climbing when we let go at 7,500.

The sound is absolutly amazing! It sounds like an outright race car, and one can hardly stand beside it when the engine reaches 5,500 rpm without covering ones ears.

The engine will be pressure tested further and the WG-clocks adjusted harder before a new attempt on Saturday, but I could use some advice on the electric issues?

Water Temp, Revolution Meter, Oil Pressure, Speedometer and Fuel Guage suddenly stopped working during a pull. Instrumentation lighting is working fine, but the guages show nothing at all.

Boost and Water Temp on the MFD isn't working ether, apart from the Water Temp flashing red and showing 130° C.

We've checked all fuses (fuse box in the engine bay, fuse box to the right beneath the steering wheel and fuse box in the trunk), and we've checked the water temp sensor. Nothing's wrong with any of it?


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Long time, no update. I don't feel up to the task of describing all the various turns since my last post in this thread. It's enough to say that it's taken a lot of money and hard work (on my part, since I'm less a mechanic than anything else really) to get everything working, save for one thing: boost control.

The remaining issue and a final mapping will take place sometime during the spring, and there's no doubt in my mind that the mapper will be able to work out the problems cause by the boost control.

For now I just wanted to share my most recent pictures of the car, taken today after mounting my newly refurbished rims. Very well then, without further ado, here she is:




























I'm very satisfied with how the car looks now, changing rim color from gold + polish to solid silver made a huge difference; for the better if you ask me.

In anticipation of this year's season, a few other bits will be sorted as well, for example respraying the bonnet (it's severly damaged even though it doesn't show in the pictures), removal of stickers, mounting of carbon Nismo skirts (sides and rear), carbon-covered boot-lid, adjustable upper control arms (camber) and some other things as well.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

This car has come such a long way, you're a patient man thats for sure and what a great job you're done. Just get that boost controll sorted, some mapping and you can enjoy her once again!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, it was truly shocking to see your car crashed up! But seeing it now, it looks pretty sweet. Its very admirable for someone not to have given up on such a project, good job:thumbsup:

I kinda like those wheels in gold, but then again they don't look that bad in silver. I rekon the front of the car looks quite aggressive, especially in the last pic + with the addition of eye brows on the lights it will look so mean!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers for the comments guys! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

very cool car man. 

Kudos for doing most of the work yourself. huge learning curve huh? 


what tire size are you running?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Big Congrats mate. You centainly come a long way since the crash. She looks awesome


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Once again, many thanks for your comments!

Yeah, it was quite a steep learning curve, but on the other hand that was a fairly positive thing since I'm not known for being a patient man. Nonetheless, like someone wrote here in the thread; perseverance equals success (in this case a wicked car, as I believe his words were). 

Of course it's immensely satisfying when other car enthusiasts appreciate the work, time and funds one has put into the project.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

read this thread from the start and well done for not giving in! Wheels look alot better now than they did in gold.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's a short clip of the car posted on a Swedish site. Sadly there was no one around to press the accelerator at the time, so you'll have to do with idle.


I'm planning on making another videoclip when mapping the car later during the spring. The sounds is absolutly amazing. Once the engine hits 5,500 rpm you can just barely stan next to the car!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice ride Mate!

TBH, I loved it with the gold coloured wheels. Now... it's still ok 

Marc


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

i just love the fact that i do stuff myself. that feeling is very rewarding. anybody with money can pay someone to work on their car. but when somone has money and does it themselves, then they are an enthusiast, and not just a person with a nice car. 


Kudos again man. very nice car.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well done Alecci.
has been a pleasure following this thread. Keep up the good work man. :bowdown1:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

As my carbon bonnet got severly damaged at the end of last year's season, I opted to have it sprayed in the body colour. Personally I think it made an improvement to the car, but here's a pic for you all to judge by yourselves:










Sorry for the quality of the pic. My girlfriend shot it at a car meet following the greatest annual car show in Sweden known as "Bilsport Performance & Custom Motorshow".

Some more modifications has been added to the car, and some have been put on hold for financial reasons (I lost my job due to the financial recession), as I'm a poor student by now. With a family, top priority has to lie with the house I'm afraid...


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Nismo sideskirts.... get them fitted... I now you have them lying around...
it looks so nice


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

R34 lover... said:


> Nismo sideskirts.... get them fitted... I now you have them lying around...
> it looks so nice


Mine are the regular ones, I want them in carbon or not at all... :smokin:

Having them carbon-covered seems impossible according to the people I've contacted, including a few professionals... So I have to get these sold, or else the skirts and spats will have to wait. :bawling:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks awesome. Tasteful modifications.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Car was finally mapped today with Nismo R32N1 turbochargers;

507 bhp, 595 Nm @ 1.2 bar on 95-octane fuel and no adjustment to ignition.

Going back later this summer for mapping at 1.4 bar on 98-octane/E85 and adjusted ignition.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Its been a long time coming, Im sure your chuffed to bits... Enjoy...:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

looks stunning mate but wot would the spoiler look like painted silver just leaving the blades carbon/black i wonder? hmmmmm


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Daz mate,

I thought about just getting the blade in carbon, but figured this would look better with the carbon trunk I'm planning for.

Cheers for the comments, I really appreciate them. Sadly enough this thread is lacking info on so much of all the problems I've gone through, and I don't expect many people to understand which efforts it has taken to restore the car and develop it to its current state.

Most of the stickers will be coming off before long, I'm considering just keeping the stripes and the GReddy logos but having them airbrushed instead of as stickers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally sorted the last remaining problems in preparation for this year's MOT, hopefully the car will once again be street legal tomorrow.

When fixing the oil, water and exhaust leakages of late I also went about refreshing the engine bay. Before...










...and after.









I like this new look a lot more, even though I missed a few things such as strut brace, oil filler cap, radiator mounts and various other mounts. 

Here's also a few pics of my and my fiancée's cars, taken no more than three minutes away from where we live:
































































Sadly enough I'm a very poor substitute for an able photographer, my camera sucks more than just a bit and both cars are seriously dirty. Nonetheless I hope you enjoy them!


----------

